# Uh I'm kinda new lol



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey everyone! I just discovered this forums exists & I'm definitely a newbie. I've been making paracord products for awhile now and I'm even working on my site. I wanna start learning to wrap knives and such, any intros or mentors would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

L3xiical said:


> Hey everyone! I just discovered this forums exists & I'm definitely a newbie. I've been making paracord products for awhile now and I'm even working on my site. I wanna start learning to wrap knives and such, any intros or mentors would be great. Thanks!



Welcome to the group! A lot of great folks, ideas, hints and how too's on here!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

You've came to the right place. There is a lot of helpful, friendly people on here. So don't worry about asking any questions, just ask away.


----------

